
BPF based live debugging for Go/C++/Rust in prod with no code changes - roopakv
https://blog.pixielabs.ai/blog/ebpf-function-tracing/post/
======
bpfisawesome
Relevant discussion a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24434031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24434031)

This is an great example of how application probes with eBPF can be used in
solving production issues.

------
rurban
dTrace did this a decade earlier. And has much wider support. And is safe.

BPF is an island.

